

NewME Launches Accelerator for Minority-led Start-ups in Silicon Valley - waynesutton
http://www.blackweb20.com/2011/04/14/newme-launches-accelerator-for-minority-led-start-ups-in-silicon-valley/

======
OasisG
Very happy to see this launch. I'm happy staying on the East coast, but if
NewME ever launches something in NY I'd love to be a part of it.

My only quibble is with this:

"Without successful exits from minority-led start-ups we forgo creating new
angle investors, venture capitalist, mentors, role models, and more start-
ups."

NewME is an investor, so I get the need for returns, but it wouldn't hurt to
have a few minority-led companies with a 37signals-like philosophy toward
business and promotions.

~~~
AngelaBenton
Hopefully we'll be able to have a program on the eastcoast too, it makes sense
to but we are def trying to crawl before we sprint ;)

Just to clarify NewME isn't an investor. We aren't making financial investment
in any of the companies and we aren't taking equity. We are providing the
speakers, and mentors, and place to stay for the summer. We're also providing
a community of sorts. :)

~~~
jdp23
Great initiative. Agree on crawl before you sprint -- that said, please put
Seattle on the list as well!

------
fmitchell
also very happy to see this. hopefully this will lead to some great things in
the future.

